# Essence Magazine's BESt Sellers List, 2007



## MAChostage (Oct 24, 2007)

(From the November 2007 issue, with Usher and his new wife on the cover)

So they do the top 5 of the year in various categories.  Here's the *MAKEUP *category, based on Saks Fifth Avenue sales in Birmingham, AL:

MAC Cosmetics Lip Pencil in Chestnut 
MAC Cosmetics Tinted Lipglass in Oh Baby 
Dior Diorshow Mascara in Black 
MAC Cosmetics Eye Shadow in Amber Lights 
MAC Cosmetics Nail Lacquer in Fluid


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait to see this issue with "Ush and Meeka" on the cover. Thanks for the heads up. I'm not surprised at the best sellers list.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 24, 2007)

What a travesty*......from the 2 men* on the cover to the list*.

*this is only my opinion.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

I have three of the five...


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow it _had_ to have those 3 'black girl' basics in there but thanx for posting.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_(From the November 2007 issue, with Usher and his new wife on the cover)

So they do the top 5 of the year in various categories.  Here's the *MAKEUP *category, based on Saks Fifth Avenue sales in Birmingham, AL:

MAC Cosmetics Lip Pencil in Chestnut 
MAC Cosmetics Tinted Lipglass in Oh Baby 
MAC Cosmetics Eye Shadow in Amber Lights 




_

 
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_So they do the top 5 of the year in various categories.  Here's the *MAKEUP *category, based on Saks Fifth Avenue sales in Birmingham, AL:

MAC Cosmetics Lip Pencil in Chestnut 
MAC Cosmetics Tinted Lipglass in Oh Baby 
MAC Cosmetics Eye Shadow in Amber Lights 
_

 

Oh dear.

I laughed at that list.  Those three in particular.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_I have three of the five..._

 
I have 2 but I think I should be exempt.....I hate Amber Lights and I only have a sample of DiorShow from Sephora. I always knew deep down that I wasn't black.....


----------



## aziajs (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I have 2 but I think I should be exempt.....I hate Amber Lights and I only have a sample of DiorShow from Sephora. I always knew deep down that I wasn't black....._

 
LOL!!!!  I literally spit when I read that.  You crack me up.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sad Sad Sad I live and Birmingham so ashamed and I know better then that. They knew that was some crap


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_Sad Sad Sad I live and Birmingham so ashamed and I know better then that. They knew that was some crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Wooo, I was thinking the same thing.  I have amber lights and chestnut liner, which I rarely use.   I think WoC need to embrace color and stop being afraid.  Enough is enough!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_(From the November 2007 issue, with Usher and his new wife on the cover)

So they do the top 5 of the year in various categories.  Here's the *MAKEUP *category, based on Saks Fifth Avenue sales in Birmingham, AL:

MAC Cosmetics Lip Pencil in Chestnut 
MAC Cosmetics Tinted Lipglass in Oh Baby 
Dior Diorshow Mascara in Black 
MAC Cosmetics Eye Shadow in Amber Lights 
MAC Cosmetics Nail Lacquer in Fluid 




_

 
Damn! This goes against the one MAC pattern we've been trying to break.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I have 2 but I think I should be exempt.....I hate Amber Lights and I only have a sample of DiorShow from Sephora. I always knew deep down that I wasn't black....._

 
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 26, 2007)

When are sistahs goingrealize there's more to life than goldish eyelids and brown lined lips?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 26, 2007)

Nooo!
I have Amberlights. I loathe it tremendously.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_When are sistahs goingrealize there's more to life than goldish eyelids and brown lined lips?_

 
Yeah, yeah and Essence magazine doesn't really help the cause by publishing such a list. Anyhow, I must say that I bought this issue and Usher and his wife look good and really happy. I don't want to hate on the brotha and his wife. I wish them all the best. Did anyone notice that Tameka is wearing MAC Kohl Power Pencil in Mystery, Smoking Eyes Quad, and Bare Truth Lipglass?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Wow it had to have those 3 'black girl' basics in there but thanx for posting._

 
I know... *shakes head*


----------



## d n d (Oct 27, 2007)

They could have at least picked colors from some of the new color collections like Smoke Signals, C-Shock, etc... It's 2007 not 1997!

Give us more colors or give us death!!!!!


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't understand the problem.
Essence didn't pick those products, the list was generated by the top sales in that particular store and that particular city. 
And I'm pretty sure that owning a particular item from the list doesn't make you someone who doesn't like color.
I own amber lights, I happen to like it.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_I don't understand the problem.
Essence didn't pick those products, the list was generated by the top sales in that particular store and that particular city. 
And I'm pretty sure that owning a particular item from the list doesn't make you someone who doesn't like color.
I own amber lights, I happen to like it._

 
I own Amber Lights too and I love it.  The problem is that, and I'm not going to explain too much, I'd be willing to bet that the women who own these shades primarily own these shades alone.  And, the MAs most likely recommended those colors.  

I think golden lids and brown lips are gorgeous.  And if that's your typical look that's great.  If it's something for your everyday and it's quick then good.  However, as all of the ladies have said, don't be afraid to try pink or green or purple.  There are a lot of options.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow....my friend is on the phone with me now and she had some lashes put on at the MAC counter in Dillard's today.....They also recommended Oh Baby!


----------



## tabou82 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok! I'm going to comment because I live in Birmingham and I am attempting to work at MAC in Saks. I think that individuals that choose those colors are maybe a little afraid to step out the box but in no way shape or form do I "loathe" them for it. If people have favorites then it's fine! I love MAC but  honestly there isn't much diversity in the way of print advertising. Sure MAC features Black celebs (Mary J. Eve, Missy etc for Viva Glam and Eve Shocks) but for the majority of collections the cover model are oftentimes a caucasian so it can be hard to picture yourself in colors completely polar to what you are so very comfortable with. So it is quite plausible that some women of color gravitate toward more "safe" selections at the risk of not looking clownish or simply not achieving the same "look" as let's say a lighter complexioned person. Personally, I've seen some MAC MA's in a ghastly color selections that do absolutely nothing for their skintone but y'know it's a democracy and people are very much free to choose! Another thing to note, is that the two MAC counters in Birmingham have mostly white MA's who may or may not know which colors compliment Black women but from my experiences while shopping at the counters, I mostly hear white MA's offer amber lights & mythology, oh baby & Instant Gold and chestnut & Cork liner to Black customers. I don't really hear them offer other colors (now I don't spend every waking moment of my life at the counter) and it's such a shame because I think if Black women could see more Black women working at those counters and wearing an array of colors then the selections would definitely be different. In more urban places, where there are Black, Caucasian, Asian, Indian women as well as other ethnicities representing MAC, then women are more apt to step outside the typical color box and really rock out. I think that MA's should be cross-trained in all skin types and ethnicities (if possible) so every woman can say hey I can wear Electric Eel or some other dramtic color. Just my opinion! I am not defending Birmingham because it is a disgustingly stagnant and ultra-conservative place to live but I am defending those women (like my mom and aunts) who are more hesitant to wear something out of the ordinary because their employer may call them into the office for a chat. By the way, I love Amber Lights and Chestnut but I despise Oh Baby!


----------



## twobear (Oct 27, 2007)

I think when black women are first introduced to MAC these are the colors that are most often recommended.  I believe in some smaller markets (ie Birmingham) women may not be as apt to experiment with color than in larger markets (Atlanta, Chicago, etc.).  I was in my hometown in South Carolina this weekend and I visited their counter to see what they have in stock that had long sold out in the Atlanta market.  The MA's about screamed because I had a smokey green eye.  They were so excited to see someone OF color IN a color.  I think it is truly a shame! Those shades Essence put out are what I call "comfort" shades. Keeps you right in your comfort zone.


----------



## twobear (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tabou82* 

 
_Ok! I'm going to comment because I live in Birmingham and I am attempting to work at MAC in Saks. I think that individuals that choose those colors are maybe a little afraid to step out the box but in no way shape or form do I "loathe" them for it. If people have favorites then it's fine! I love MAC but  honestly there isn't much diversity in the way of print advertising. Sure MAC features Black celebs (Mary J. Eve, Missy etc for Viva Glam and Eve Shocks) but for the majority of collections the cover model are oftentimes a caucasian so it can be hard to picture yourself in colors completely polar to what you are so very comfortable with. So it is quite plausible that some women of color gravitate toward more "safe" selections at the risk of not looking clownish or simply not achieving the same "look" as let's say a lighter complexioned person. Personally, I've seen some MAC MA's in a ghastly color selections that do absolutely nothing for their skintone but y'know it's a democracy and people are very much free to choose! Another thing to note, is that the two MAC counters in Birmingham have mostly white MA's who may or may not know which colors compliment Black women but from my experiences while shopping at the counters, I mostly hear white MA's offer amber lights & mythology, oh baby & Instant Gold and chestnut & Cork liner to Black customers. I don't really hear them offer other colors (now I don't spend every waking moment of my life at the counter) and it's such a shame because I think if Black women could see more Black women working at those counters and wearing an array of colors then the selections would definitely be different. In more urban places, where there are Black, Caucasian, Asian, Indian women as well as other ethnicities representing MAC, then women are more apt to step outside the typical color box and really rock out. I think that MA's should be cross-trained in all skin types and ethnicities (if possible) so every woman can say hey I can wear Electric Eel or some other dramtic color. Just my opinion! I am not defending Birmingham because it is a disgustingly stagnant and ultra-conservative place to live but I am defending those women (like my mom and aunts) who are more hesitant to wear something out of the ordinary because their employer may call them into the office for a chat. By the way, I love Amber Lights and Chestnut but I despise Oh Baby!_

 
How funny! We must have typing at the same time according to the timing of our post.  We almost echo each other on our thoughts!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 27, 2007)

In protest of the opinions on this board, tomorrow I will wear Chestnut, Amber Lights and Oh Baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But really, I like the combo minus the eyes if it's done subtly with colorful eyeshadow. Someone made a point that if you go too outside the box at work, it can be considered a "problem". I don't think I'll ever have that problem since I barely wear it at work, but I don't bash someone for a style they feel comfortable with. Everyone is not going to feel the same way about it, but if we all wore colors and someone went against the grain and wore "neutrals", wouldn't that be "stepping outside of the box"?


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to write Essence and tell them I want my money back, for not researching the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
I must share this with everyone..today I went to my local MAC counter. Most of the MA's I know but this one was seasonal from what she told me. Any way I explained to her, that I normally wear lipglass and that I felt like I wanted something new..so, I opted for a new lipstick..The first thing she did was reach for a gold lipstick..in mid air I stopped her and informed that gold is not my color and that I'm seeking a Pink or a Coral..she looked at me as if I said something to her in Greek and I know I don't speak Greek. She then told me in so many words..you are on your own, all that I know is that Gold "fits", your skin color..I was left there to find my own lipstick..I ended up getting CB96..when I handed it to her she just looked at me and asked me was I sure about that color.....................like I was making a huge mistake.......


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_In protest of the opinions on this board, tomorrow I will wear Chestnut, Amber Lights and Oh Baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL....


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, it is like janelovesyou stated, this is one city where these items are _most likely suggested_ and later purchased. 

Shoot me, 'cause I don't even think I've ever seen Oh Baby in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_I'm going to write Essence and tell them I want my money back, for not researching the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
I must share this with everyone..today I went to my local MAC counter. Most of the MA's I know but this one was seasonal from what she told me. Any way I explained to her, that I normally wear lipglass and that I felt like I wanted something new..so, I opted for a new lipstick..The first thing she did was reach for a gold lipstick..in mid air I stopped her and informed that gold is not my color and that I'm seeking a Pink or a Coral..she looked at me as if I said something to her in Greek and I know I don't speak Greek. She then told me in so many words..you are on your own, all that I know is that Gold "fits", your skin color..I was left there to find my own lipstick..I ended up getting CB96..when I handed it to her she just looked at me and asked me was I sure about that color.....................like I was making a huge mistake......._

 
You did better than me, because I probably would have walked away if an MA did that to me. Why is "gold" the color that "fits your skin color." It's unfortunate, but people do bring their biases to work with them. You should complain to MAC via e-mail about how you were treated. WOC spend a lot of money on MAC and we need to demand to be treated with diginity and repect.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tabou82* 

 
_Ok! I'm going to comment because I live in Birmingham and I am attempting to work at MAC in Saks. I think that individuals that choose those colors are maybe a little afraid to step out the box but in no way shape or form do I "loathe" them for it. If people have favorites then it's fine! I love MAC but  honestly there isn't much diversity in the way of print advertising. Sure MAC features Black celebs (Mary J. Eve, Missy etc for Viva Glam and Eve Shocks) but for the majority of collections the cover model are oftentimes a caucasian so it can be hard to picture yourself in colors completely polar to what you are so very comfortable with. So it is quite plausible that some women of color gravitate toward more "safe" selections at the risk of not looking clownish or simply not achieving the same "look" as let's say a lighter complexioned person. Personally, I've seen some MAC MA's in a ghastly color selections that do absolutely nothing for their skintone but y'know it's a democracy and people are very much free to choose! Another thing to note, is that the two MAC counters in Birmingham have mostly white MA's who may or may not know which colors compliment Black women but from my experiences while shopping at the counters, I mostly hear white MA's offer amber lights & mythology, oh baby & Instant Gold and chestnut & Cork liner to Black customers. I don't really hear them offer other colors (now I don't spend every waking moment of my life at the counter) and it's such a shame because I think if Black women could see more Black women working at those counters and wearing an array of colors then the selections would definitely be different. In more urban places, where there are Black, Caucasian, Asian, Indian women as well as other ethnicities representing MAC, then women are more apt to step outside the typical color box and really rock out. I think that MA's should be cross-trained in all skin types and ethnicities (if possible) so every woman can say hey I can wear Electric Eel or some other dramtic color. Just my opinion! I am not defending Birmingham because it is a disgustingly stagnant and ultra-conservative place to live but I am defending those women (like my mom and aunts) who are more hesitant to wear something out of the ordinary because their employer may call them into the office for a chat. By the way, I love Amber Lights and Chestnut but I despise Oh Baby!_

 
This is so right on.  It's difficult though to pinpoint exactly what is to blame for the ALCOB (Amber Lights, Chestnut, Oh Baby) phenomenom.  
I guess I'm blessed to work for a manager, who is white (she might want to throw in her Irish/Indian ancestry and blah blah blah, but she's white) and also happens to embrace diversity.  When I say embrace, I mean really understand the beauty of our dark skin and the many shades in the color spectrum that truly flatter our complexions.  She was actually one of the first women who helped me step out of my comfort box (naked lunch/soba or brown down pattern) and helped see how flattering other shades could be back when I was a customer.  I have taken that in with me and really try to help other women of color in choosing and embracing colors that dont have to be necessarily loud, but flattering, and also HOW to apply and wear them so they look good.
But I also believe there is a lot of history behind the use of cosmetics in women of color communities, particularly african americans, that involves a huge mix of bad treatment due to stereotypes at cosmetic counters, lack of foundation shades (a never ending issue), accessibility, and so many other things.  Then there is the whole taboo of wearing makeup period...some treat it like it's a sin, whore-ish, and whatnot.  Its sad, especially when all men (brothers included) are sitting there drooling over all these celebrities who...yup, you guessed it, enhance their natural beauty with makeup.  There is nothing wrong with that but I think it's a process that our communities are still learning.  And, our communities are not unique to this...there are also lots of other groups of people (depending on demographics, ethnicities, nationality, race, class status) that probably go through the same things we do.
So, even though we all get aggravated with the pattern, I think we also have the power to educate one another when it comes to beauty, skin care, etc.  I get thrilled when I see a woman of color come to my counter who's never worn make up and wants to look and feel beautiful.  Whether I put on AL (I swear I try not to use it that much) or Sumptuous Olive or whatever, I think the final goal is to have her look in that mirror at the end and have her go WOW with a smile from ear to ear.  Now that's what's up!!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

Dang it! Where are your FOTD's?  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_This is so right on. It's difficult though to pinpoint exactly what is to blame for the ALCOH (Amber Lights, Chestnut, Oh Baby) phenomenom. 
I guess I'm blessed to work for a manager, who is white (she might want to throw in her Irish/Indian ancestry and blah blah blah, but she's white) and also happens to embrace diversity. When I say embrace, I mean really understand the beauty of our dark complexions and the many shades in the color spectrum that truly flatter our complexions. She was actually one of the first women who helped me step out of my comfort box (naked lunch/soba or brown down pattern) and helped see how flattering other shades could be when I used to be a customer. I have taken that in with me and really try to help other women of color in choosing and embracing colors that dont have to be necessarily loud, but flattering, and also HOW to apply and wear them so they look good.
But I also believe there is a lot of history behind the use of cosmetics in women of color communities, particularly african americans, that involves a huge mix of bad treatment due to stereotypes at cosmetic counters, lack of foundation shades (a never ending issue), accessibility, and so many other things. Then there is the whole taboo of wearing makeup period...some treat it like it's a sin, whore-ish, and whatnot. Its sad, especially when all men (brothers included) are sitting there drooling over all these celebrities who...yup, you guessed it, enhance their natural beauty with makeup. There is nothing wrong with that but I think it's a process that our communities are still learning. And, our communities are not unique to this...there are also lots of other groups of people (depending on demographics, ethnicities, nationality, race, class status) that probably go through the same things we do.
So, even though we all get aggravated wth the pattern, I think we also have the power to educate one another when it comes to beauty, skin care, etc. I get thrilled when I see a woman of color come to my counter who's never worn make up and wants to look and feel beautiful. Whether I put on AL (I swear I try not to use it that much) or Sumptuous Olive or whatever, I think the final goal is to have her look in that mirror at the end and have her go WOW with a smile from ear to ear. Now that's what's up!!!_


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I guess by looking at this you can tell I can step out of the box every once in a while:






In this photo I used Cushy l/l, Honeyflower and Nymphette for a neutral lip because my eye makeup was "heavy". The only reason I used Cushy was to distinguish my face color from my lip color (both the same pigment) because I think it would look strange like lipstick was on my face rather than my lips. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 28, 2007)

Indigowaters, I love that FOTD. I think I'm going to have to get Honeyflower lipstick. What colors are you wearing on your eyes and cheeks? You look beautiful.

I'm curious to know what other MAC counters in other cities are selling to WOC?


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you!!! Go here: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57946 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Indigowaters, I love that FOTD. I think I'm going to have to get Honeyflower lipstick. What colors are you wearing on your eyes and cheeks? You look beautiful._


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

Indigo, that FOTD looks like HOTNESS! I love the lip combo.  Honeyflower is one of the only 2, yes 2, lipsticks that I own.  It's so purrty!
Oh I have so many FOTDs but I used to post them all on MakeupAlly (no longer post there...dont even ask :roll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I did post a couple of looks on here but I'm too shy to post again. Hehehe.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you! *runs to MakeupAlley* Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Indigo, that FOTD looks like HOTNESS! I love the lip combo. Honeyflower is one of the only 2, yes 2, lipsticks that I own. It's so purrty!
Oh I have so many FOTDs but I used to post them all on MakeupAlly (no longer post there...dont even ask :roll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I did post a couple of looks on here but I'm too shy to post again. Hehehe._


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Thank you! *runs to MakeupAlley*_

 
Naw girl, like I said, I deleted all my stuff outta there!


----------



## L281173 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_I'm going to write Essence and tell them I want my money back, for not researching the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
I must share this with everyone..today I went to my local MAC counter. Most of the MA's I know but this one was seasonal from what she told me. Any way I explained to her, that I normally wear lipglass and that I felt like I wanted something new..so, I opted for a new lipstick..The first thing she did was reach for a gold lipstick..in mid air I stopped her and informed that gold is not my color and that I'm seeking a Pink or a Coral..she looked at me as if I said something to her in Greek and I know I don't speak Greek. She then told me in so many words..you are on your own, all that I know is that Gold "fits", your skin color..I was left there to find my own lipstick..I ended up getting CB96..when I handed it to her she just looked at me and asked me was I sure about that color.....................like I was making a huge mistake......._

 
I will be sending comments to them on this issue.  I think that black women need to adopt rich wild color into their makeup pallettes


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 29, 2007)

I want a backup of Honeyflower now.  It is so pretty.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Indigo, that FOTD looks like HOTNESS! I love the lip combo.  Honeyflower is one of the only 2, yes 2, lipsticks that I own.  It's so purrty!
Oh I have so many FOTDs but I used to post them all on MakeupAlly (no longer post there...dont even ask :roll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I did post a couple of looks on here but I'm too shy to post again. Hehehe._


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 29, 2007)

Now see where were you Ms. Indigowaters yesterday?? I would have gotten that lipstick Honeyflower..I don't wear lipsticks, I'm a lipglass junkie..I'm trying to be a big girl now so, I need some help in that area..HELP!! any suggests ladies..on lovely lipstick shades..


----------



## awhookie7 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tabou82, I used to live in B'ham and you are so right about the 2 MAC stores having mostly white MA's and that they mostly, if not all the time, suggest the same gold and brown colors. I think that since they only suggest browns and golds, a lot of women think that it is wrong to wear other colors since other colors are not suggested to them.


----------



## tabou82 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_This is so right on. It's difficult though to pinpoint exactly what is to blame for the ALCOB (Amber Lights, Chestnut, Oh Baby) phenomenom. 
I guess I'm blessed to work for a manager, who is white (she might want to throw in her Irish/Indian ancestry and blah blah blah, but she's white) and also happens to embrace diversity. When I say embrace, I mean really understand the beauty of our dark skin and the many shades in the color spectrum that truly flatter our complexions. She was actually one of the first women who helped me step out of my comfort box (naked lunch/soba or brown down pattern) and helped see how flattering other shades could be back when I was a customer. I have taken that in with me and really try to help other women of color in choosing and embracing colors that dont have to be necessarily loud, but flattering, and also HOW to apply and wear them so they look good.
But I also believe there is a lot of history behind the use of cosmetics in women of color communities, particularly african americans, that involves a huge mix of bad treatment due to stereotypes at cosmetic counters, lack of foundation shades (a never ending issue), accessibility, and so many other things. Then there is the whole taboo of wearing makeup period...some treat it like it's a sin, whore-ish, and whatnot. Its sad, especially when all men (brothers included) are sitting there drooling over all these celebrities who...yup, you guessed it, enhance their natural beauty with makeup. There is nothing wrong with that but I think it's a process that our communities are still learning. And, our communities are not unique to this...there are also lots of other groups of people (depending on demographics, ethnicities, nationality, race, class status) that probably go through the same things we do.
So, even though we all get aggravated with the pattern, I think we also have the power to educate one another when it comes to beauty, skin care, etc. I get thrilled when I see a woman of color come to my counter who's never worn make up and wants to look and feel beautiful. Whether I put on AL (I swear I try not to use it that much) or Sumptuous Olive or whatever, I think the final goal is to have her look in that mirror at the end and have her go WOW with a smile from ear to ear. Now that's what's up!!!_

 
Girl, you are so dead on about men drooling over celebs that are enhanced with cosmetics! My uncle loves Alicia Keys (whom definitely uses make-up to camouflage skim imperfections as well as color to enhance features) but doesn't want his wife to wear make-up! That is so stupid and archaic to me! I wish a man would tell me not wear make-up, I'd tell him to get lost (lol)!!! Seriously, make-up is SO taboo in our communities but don't understand why! Africans, Indians and Egyptians all used cosmetics to adorn themselves. Personally, I fell in love with Egyptian art, so much so I have the Eye of Ra tattooed on the back of my neck. Also, I love African art and artists because their works are so colorful and the women are protrayed beautifully (cosmetics).  I love Les Nubians and their makeup!!! If I get hired at the Saks counter, I plan on changing those stereotypical views that WOC can only wear golds and browns! Believe me!


----------



## tabou82 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awhookie7* 

 
_Tabou82, I used to live in B'ham and you are so right about the 2 MAC stores having mostly white MA's and that they mostly, if not all the time, suggest the same gold and brown colors. I think that since they only suggest browns and golds, a lot of women think that it is wrong to wear other colors since other colors are not suggested to them._

 
I put in my application at Saks for MAC and the MA, who is Black, was like I'm going to make sure the Manager gets your app because we need some color at this counter. I was so glad to hear that because the people at the other counter were kind of mean to me when I dropped off my application. Hopefully, if I get hired I will definitely make it my business to put WOC in some color (lol)!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

Please do, tabou! It's a shame that we still view makeup as a "cover-up", over-the-top and taboo, but have no problems with platinum weaves and nail enhancements that are 4 inches long.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Please do, tabou! It's a shame that we still view makeup as a "cover-up", over-the-top and taboo, but have no problems with platinum weaves and nail enhancements that are 4 inches long._

 
OMG! I would have never thought of that! You are so right!!!  What's up with that, uh? Makes you wonder.


----------

